# Help



## drone1952 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi All,
I hope that the New Year have a good start for you and your Family.
I’m writing to you to ask for your help. 
Here in Romania it’s a little know about know about biological beekeeping, biodynamic or organic.
There is a company that buy your honey if this is “bio”. You have to do the conversion and don’t use chemical against the bastard named Varoa, and when I ask what “bio” mean they can’t explain to me. I decided to start a series of posts in my blog and with your help to explain What is the the BIO BEEKEEPING and what mean.What is organic beekeeping?
I case you do accept, I’ll start with a few questios:
1. What is the situation with the beekeeping in the time of CCD?.Can bio or organic beekeeping help the bees fight the CCD?
2. Is “bio” beekeeping the solution to all threats to bees like varoa tracheal mite and nosemoza?.
3. What realy mean “bio” and what are the directions in “bio”?
I’ll use this in my blog if I'll have your permition http://drone69.blogspot.com/
It’s a Apinews in Romanian language. When you click on the red aici you can read the articles in English language.
Do excuse me that I bother you with my problems. I hope you’ll understand me.

George


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I believe biological beekeeping means no medicating with harsh chemicles or with soft stuff like mineral oil, menthol, thymol. Just keep them with as little interference as possible, letting them raise thier own queens and let the strong colonys survive and the weak die off till only the strong remain. Organic would mean putting only organic approved substances in the hives, and having your bees collect nectar from natural woodland or grassland and onl from organically grown crops. You should post this in the bee forum to get more replies. Good luck! Paul.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most terminology seems to be pretty fluid. It means whatever someone wants it to mean. 

Most people here in the US use the term Organic to mean that the bees are kept without chemicals in the middle of 8,000 acres or more of forage that is kept without chemicals. This is practically impossible except for a very few remote areas.

Biological usually refers to the method of beekeeping, rather than the state of the land they forage.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My opinion would be that if you use Integrated Pest Management (IPM) and you are changing a hive that has had "hard" chemicals used in it, you may have to take the time to replace existing comb that may have chemical residue. That could mean replacing the comb in the honey supers as well as the brood nest. Of course, I'm new at this, but that is what I would expect.

This way I will use genetics, mechanical and "soft" chemicals (if needed) on bees that are on as clean a comb as possible. Just my opinion. Thanks for the link by the way.


----------

